# New from MA



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey guys,

I stumbled upon your site when I was looking for a new board. My name is Ryan, I am from MA. Nice site you got here. Not too crazy about having to pay for a membership, so I am not sure if I will stick around... But I will definitely try it out free.

Thanks,
Ry


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Tech said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I stumbled upon your site when I was looking for a new board. My name is Ryan, I am from MA. Nice site you got here. Not too crazy about having to pay for a membership, so I am not sure if I will stick around... But I will definitely try it out free.
> 
> ...


You don't have to pay for membership. You are just limited in how many PMs you can hold in your mailbox if you don't.


----------

